# Report L5.10 Playback Issues Here



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I figured it would be helpful to the E* engineering team if the people experiencing the issues would provide details as to where they are seeing the playback issues. So if you are experiencing issues, please provide the following.

What Sats are you pointing at?
What is your Receiver Model and if possible your Hardware Revision?
Your Location?
What Channel are you seeing the issue on?
What program or programs are you seeing it on?
Are you seeing it Live/Delayed/Recorded?

Any other commments or details around the playback issue would be welcomed. Please stick to the facts here and this thread is only for reporting specific playback info and all other 5.10 discussions should be done in the 5.10 thread.

Thanks in advance and hopefully this helps in drawing a better picture of what is being experienced.

_Hardware Revision or production run number is the last letter on a id that usually appears on the back of your receiver_


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I figured it would be helpful to the E* engineering team if the people experiencing the issues would provide details as to where they are seeing the playback issues. So if you are experiencing issues, please provide the following.
> 
> What Sats are you pointing at?
> Your Location?
> ...


How about the receiver model?
Thanks, Ron.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good Idea.. I will add that to the Questions...


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

What Sats are you pointing at?
>110/119/129
What is your Receiver Model and if possible your Hardware Revision?
>VIP622/dunno
Your Location?
>SF Bay Area
What Channel are you seeing the issue on?
>5-0 (CBS), 11-0 (NBC)
What program or programs are you seeing it on?
>All HD on these channels.
Are you seeing it Live/Delayed/Recorded?
>Delayed/Recorded. Live is ok.
Any other commments or details around the playback issue would be welcomed.
>Picture and sound breaks-up, unwatchable. Don't see the problem with 5-1/11-1 OTA.
>Update 6/12: also getting sound break-up on 7-0 (ABC). Video is ok. No problems on 7-1 OTA.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Model 622. While watching recorded RaveHD broadcasts from almost two years ago, the playback will "skip." Most of the time it will play for about 10 seconds, then skip ahead 5, and repeat this, although sometimes it will skip with more frequency than this.


----------



## Ray_Schwarz (Jan 22, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> I figured it would be helpful to the E* engineering team if the people experiencing the issues would provide details as to where they are seeing the playback issues. So if you are experiencing issues, please provide the following.
> 
> What Sats are you pointing at?
> 110,119,129
> ...


Edited Responses


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, here goes:

*What Sats are you pointing at?*
119, 110, 129, 61.5​*What is your Receiver Model and if possible your Hardware Revision?*
VIP622, Rev D​*Your Location?*
Southern California​*What Channel are you seeing the issue on?*
All SAT channels -- Don't have OTA hooked up​*What program or programs are you seeing it on?*
All programming​*Are you seeing it Live/Delayed/Recorded? *
Delayed and Recorded -- Live is ok (so far)​*Any other commments or details around the playback issue*
Occurs using both the internal HD and the EHD. New recordings (made after L5.10) and old recordings (made before L5.1), both SD and HD, all have the skipping problem. I can connect the EHD to my other 622 which is still on L4.49 and play the content without any skipping problems. I can also transfer internal content that skips (did I happen to mention that all recorded content skips?) from the L5.10 receiver onto the EHD then connect it to the L4.49 receiver and play it back without any skipping problems.​
Hope this helps,


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

Here is my info.

What Sats are you pointing at?
61.5, 110, 119, 129

What is your Receiver Model and if possible your Hardware Revision?
622

Your Location?
San Francisco Bay Area

What Channel are you seeing the issue on?
NBC local from E, Tennis Channel 400 HD

What program or programs are you seeing it on?
All on these channels.

Are you seeing it Live/Delayed/Recorded?
Delayed and recorded

Any other commments or details around the playback issue would be welcomed. Please stick to the facts here and this thread is only for reporting specific playback info and all other 5.10 discussions should be done in the 5.10 thread.

Thanks in advance and hopefully this helps in drawing a better picture of what is being experienced.

_Hardware Revision or production run number is the last letter on a id that usually appears on the back of your receiver_[/QUOTE]


----------



## ericsdad (Sep 2, 2007)

Sats. pointed at 
61.5, 110, 119, 129

Receiver
622

Location
Flint, Mi. area

Channels and Programs
I only watch HD channels and the skip ahead has happened on every recording I've tried to watch. It also happens if I delay the program, or if I reverse a live show and then start watching it from there.
After it skips ahead I can reverse the show and while it is reversing I can see the part that was skipped, but when I hit play it skips the same part again.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

*What Sats are you pointing at?
*
119, 110, 129,

*What is your Receiver Model and if possible your Hardware Revision?*

VIP622, I think revision B

*Your Location?*

Dallas, TX

*What Channel are you seeing the issue on?*

Mostly mainstream sat network channels, 5 (NBC), 8 (ABC), 11 (CBS) but not 4 (FOX)

*What program or programs are you seeing it on?*

All recorded network programming

*Are you seeing it Live/Delayed/Recorded?
*
Delayed and Recorded -- Live is fine.
*
Any other commments or details around the playback issue*

Glad to have seen this thread as I thought there was something else wrong with my receiver but these issues just started recently, so possibly it is the 5.10 issue. Only happens with recorded programs, not live. Recorded programs are full of skipping, pixelating every few seconds, making them unwatchable. It is not recorded problems as when skipping back 10 seconds, I can sometimes see what was skipped/pixelated, thus it is an issue with the playback, not some artifact recorded onto the drive


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

What Sats are you pointing at?
110, 119, 129

What is your Receiver Model and if possible your Hardware Revision?
ViP622 - can't get to back of DVR to find revision, but it's one of the early ones from two weeks after they were released.

Your Location?
San Francisco

What Channel are you seeing the issue on?
Three issues, all on playback:
- Jumping ahead a second or two frequently: KPIX CBS5 6439, KNTV NBC11 6440
- Total break up of video and audio (quite psycadellic at times): KPIX CBS5 6439, KNTV NBC11 6440, plus lots of old files recorded prior to L510
- Intermittent audio break up: Several OTA HD channels but ONLY if MORE THAN ONE channel is being recorded.

What program or programs are you seeing it on?
All HD programs. Doesn't seem to affect SD recordings.

Are you seeing it Live/Delayed/Recorded?
Delayed and Recorded. Live is fine on all channels

Any other commments or details around the playback issue would be welcomed.

I've had this DVR for a long time and have never had any problems. It's been totally reliable, and all recordings have been fine, until I received L510.

Larry
SF


----------



## wamjdavis (Jun 20, 2004)

*What Sats are you pointing at?*

Whatever Seattle WA looks at ...

*What is your Receiver Model and if possible your Hardware Revision?*

receiver is 622 don't know hardware revision

*Your Location?*

Seattle

*What Channel are you seeing the issue on?*

ABC -- KOMO

*What program or programs are you seeing it on?
Are you seeing it Live/Delayed/Recorded? *

Recorded HD broadcasts Sunday evening ...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Great Feedback.. One thing when reporting your observations make sure you indicated the channel number. Remember there is OTA and Dish HD locals and I personally think that difference in important when playback issues are being discussed.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

*What Sats are you pointing at?*

61.5, 110, 119

*What is your Receiver Model and if possible your Hardware Revision?*

receiver is 622 don't know hardware revision

*Your Location?*

Central Florida

*What Channel are you seeing the issue on?*

Sat delivered NBC Affiliate (WESH)

*What program or programs are you seeing it on?
Are you seeing it Live/Delayed/Recorded? *

Recorded HD broadcast of "Medium".

Note: OTA HD playback of "How I Met Your Mother" from CBS affiliate (WKMG) had no problems.

Those are the only two shows I've watched from the DVR since I got the update.


----------



## mulder5000 (Jul 9, 2006)

*What Sats are you pointing at?*
110, 118.75, 119, 129
*What is your Receiver Model and if possible your Hardware Revision?*
622, don't know hardware revision
*Your Location?*
St. Louis
*What Channel are you seeing the issue on?*
Sat delivered NBC HD (SD is fine). I haven't tested every HD channel, but of the 5-6 others I've tested, all work fine.
*What program or programs are you seeing it on?*
All programs on the NBC HD channel, whether actually in HD or not.
*Are you seeing it Live/Delayed/Recorded?*
Works fine with live programming, breaks up if I skip back or pause it. Also breaks up on recorded programs from this channel that previously worked fine. Recordings from other channels still work.


----------



## ericsdad (Sep 2, 2007)

ericsdad said:


> Sats. pointed at
> 61.5, 110, 119, 129
> 
> Receiver
> ...


 edit: I forgot to name the channels that I have seen the skip ahead problem on. HBO, Showtime, Starz, HDnet, and HDnet Movies. 
Seeing how these are the only channels I have tried and it is doing it on all of them, I would think the odds are pretty good that most if not all of my HD channels are screwed up.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

Pointing at 110, 119, 129
Located just north of Albuquerque
Early release 622 now running L5.10 -- flawless performance to this point
Live TV seems O.K. including pause, jump forward and back
Random skip ahead with audio drops observed on recorded playback only
Happens three to four times during half hour program
So far it's happened on Food Network and HGTV -- both were sat HD
Annoying but not debilitating
No pixellation issues
Dual tuner recording so far is O.K.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Great Feedback.. One thing when reporting your observations make sure you indicated the channel number. Remember there is OTA and Dish HD locals and I personally think that difference in important when playback issues are being discussed.


Hi Ron,

I seemed to have the same problem getting this point across to the CSR when I called to report the delayed/recorded skipping issue to Dish. I guess that their computer based Q&A sheet insists that a particular problem channel be specified -- so I told her to pick any one that she liked or wanted to use (I don't think she ever really got my point.) 

But the point is --

The skipping problem occurs on all the channel numbers that I'm subscribed to view -- there are no channels that work correctly -- absolutely none. It occurs on all programming on all these channels -- there is no programming that works correctly on any channel that I receive -- none of it can be DVR'd or Paused then viewed without it skipping.

I am currently subscribed to dishHD+MAX+HBO+Show+Starz+Locals. I used to be subbed to AEP+HD Ultimate+Locals, but I dropped it because I'm ticked at Charlie over what he did with Voom.

I only have SAT channels -- no OTA, so I cannot report on that, but from what I'm seeing posted I gather that they are equally afflicted.

Thanks,


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What about the SD versions of these channels AVJohnnie are you seeing skipping on those?


----------



## paulwsmith (Jun 11, 2008)

What Sats are you pointing at?

119, 110, 129, 

What is your Receiver Model and if possible your Hardware Revision?

VIP622 not sure of the hardware revision

Your Location?

Dallas, TX

What Channel are you seeing the issue on?

Local sat hd feeds

What program or programs are you seeing it on?

All recorded network programming

Are you seeing it Live/Delayed/Recorded?

Delayed and Recorded -- Live is fine.


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

What Sats are you pointing at?
110. 119, 129

What is your Receiver Model and if possible your Hardware Revision?
VIP622 

Your Location?
Dallas

What Channel are you seeing the issue on?
fox, nbc ,cbs, abc

What program or programs are you seeing it on?
All recorded HD locals

Are you seeing it Live/Delayed/Recorded?
Delayed and Recorded.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> What about the SD versions of these channels AVJohnnie are you seeing skipping on those?


Yes, everything -- SD, HD, All channels, All programming.

I don't know what they were trying to accomplish software-wise with this release, but whatever they did it effectively killed the receiver DVR-wise.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

keitheva and AVJohnnie, I tried to send you guys a PM that I think you might be interested in but you have your PMs disabled. PM me for more info but you are going to have to turn on PMs so I can PM you back.


----------



## Scott Spillers (Apr 15, 2006)

I am having all sorts of problems with pixilization, jumps and stutters when watching any recorded or delayed HD programs with L5.10. Live playback works fine without any issues.

What Sats are you pointing at?
110, 119, 129

What is your Receiver Model and if possible your Hardware Revision?
ViP622 DVR-HD, Originally received February '06 (Bootstrap 1710RBDD)

Your Location?
Seattle, Washington area

What Channel are you seeing the issue on?
All HD channels

What program or programs are you seeing it on? 
It seems to happen on all HD channels. Seems to happen everytime with delayed HD playback

Are you seeing it Live/Delayed/Recorded? 
The problem happens with Delayed or Recorded HD content


----------



## jaystamm (Jun 12, 2008)

Partial answers, will try to add more later, although not convinced it the rest should matter.

What Sats are you pointing at?
Not sure

What is your Receiver Model and if possible your Hardware Revision?
622/not sure

Your Location?
Richmond, KY

What Channel are you seeing the issue on?
any OTA HD, any Dish HD, believe some SD although not as frequent

What program or programs are you seeing it on?
Same as above

Are you seeing it Live/Delayed/Recorded? 
Delayed and recorded, consistent on HD

While watching anything delayed or recorded shows have a tendency to skip forward about 2-5 seconds. It is random on how often is happens but normally 15-30 seconds between skips. If I rewind the show to before the spot that skipped sometimes it will not skip in the same place, so it does not seem to be the recording. Also, when rewinding the skipped portion seems to display properly in reverse.

HD shows seem to do it the worse. Watching OTA NBC playback of Last Comic Standing made it unwatchable since we were always missnig the punchlines or the setup. I am pretty sure we have seen it on SD recordings also, although it is not nearly as consistant or common.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I figured it would be helpful to the E* engineering team if the people experiencing the issues would provide details as to where they are seeing the playback issues. So if you are experiencing issues, please provide the following.
> 
> What Sats are you pointing at?
> 61.5, 110, 119.121
> ...


----------



## himini (Feb 13, 2007)

*What Sats are you pointing at?*
119, 110, 129

*What is your Receiver Model and if possible your Hardware Revision?*
VIP622, revision unknown

*Your Location?*
Coloma, CA (Sacramento Locals)

*What Channel are you seeing the issue on?*
So far, only on Sacramento HD locals thru Satellite (not OTA): NBC, CBS, ABC

*What program or programs are you seeing it on?*
I think all recorded or paused network programming (noticed it watching Leno and Letterman at the same time using sticky pause).

*Are you seeing it Live/Delayed/Recorded?*
Delayed and Recorded -- Live is fine.

*Any other commments or details around the playback issue*
When I pause a program and resume, it will pixelate and skip ahead every 3 seconds or so until it catches up to being live. No issue while live.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> keitheva and AVJohnnie, I tried to send you guys a PM that I think you might be interested in but you have your PMs disabled. PM me for more info but you are going to have to turn on PMs so I can PM you back.


Thanks Ron,

All set -- let'er rip...


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

What Sats are you pointing at?
119, 110, 129
What is your Receiver Model and if possible your Hardware Revision?
VIP622, 1710RBDD
Your Location?
S.F. Bay Area
What Channel are you seeing the issue on?
HBO-HD, SHO-HD so far.
What program or programs are you seeing it on?
All programming
Are you seeing it Live/Delayed/Recorded? 
Delayed and Recorded -- Live is ok 
Any other commments or details around the playback issue
I'm getting the quick jump ahead of 2-5 seconds that is driving me berserk. Instead of doing a 10 second replay, which will then produce the exact same jump, I try rewinding slowest speed, then play. Sometimes it gives a little more audio/video before it finishes the jump. Still completely crazy. Motion onscreen appears to trigger it...slow, non-panning dialog shots don't seem to skip forward.


----------



## Scott Spillers (Apr 15, 2006)

It looks like almost everyone who has posted here with a ViP622 is having the same issues. This appears to be a wide spread issue. It would sure be nice to get some feedback from Dish at least acknowledging that they are working to correct it.


----------



## c4racer (Feb 3, 2007)

I have the same issue.

ViP622

on playback only channel 5 KPIX CBS, and Channel 11 - NBC
SF Bay Area

Same ones that I see mentioned above several times.

I've never seen it on any other channel.

Just started happening a couple months ago - we just noticed it last week because that is about how far behind on shows we are at this point. Never happened before that and we've had this box for 15 months now.

Strange. Varies how bad it is, but mostly makes the show completely unwatchable. Which pretty much makes the service completely useless to me.

I just called DISH and they are logging the issue with engineering and claim they should be able to fix it within a few days to a week.

Whatever that is supposed to mean. They did not give me any course of follow-up, just said we should have a message show up when it is fixed.

Anyone heard anything about that?

Is the contract 1 year or 2 years? If 1 year I may need to get something else - DTV or Cable - because there is no point in having a DVR service that doesn't work for a large chunk of the programming we watch. I have a very low point of tolerance for this kind of thing and pretty much no loyaltee - if I get bad service, I take my business elsewhere. Thankfully we live in a world with competition and choices!!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Scott Spillers said:


> It looks like almost everyone who has posted here with a ViP622 is having the same issues. This appears to be a wide spread issue. It would sure be nice to get some feedback from Dish at least acknowledging that they are working to correct it.


I did receive some feedback from Dish on 6/9/08:

"Thanks for the feedback, we are aware of the issues and engineering has been working on it."

This wasn't a boiler plate response, but from someone with whom I have dealt in the past on another issue.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

c4racer said:


> Just started happening a couple months ago - we just noticed it last week because that is about how far behind on shows we are at this point. Never happened before that and we've had this box for 15 months now.


I think it probably started with the L5.10 upgrade on 6/6/08. It has affected all your programs no matter when they were recorded. The fact that you're just now watching them, doesn't matter. I'm sure they were fine when you recorded them.


----------



## himini (Feb 13, 2007)

*Fixed*

As mentioned by others in the 5.10 bug thread, I now have software version 5.11 and the issue seems to be resolved for me.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

closing thread... Please report your L5.11 playback experiences in the L5.11 Playback experience thread.


----------

